# Can't take it anymore



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Decided to try my luck on the Bandit out of IRI tomorrow. Been too long since I had a rod in my hand.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

good luck fella!! Watch the water temps and im sure you will have a great time and catch more than your share!! Oh and take pictures to share please.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Good luck Anthony! Keep on the lookout come end of June. I should have a day or two to do some fishing before I visit the family. 

Oh and I will be pimping my M3 while I am on my transition leave to Hawaii. If you are nice(and clean) I might give you a ride.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Anthony said:


> Decided to try my luck on the Bandit out of IRI tomorrow. Been too long since I had a rod in my hand.


Good luck man. My boat will be back in action around the third week of April.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony said:


> Decided to try my luck on the Bandit out of IRI tomorrow. Been too long since I had a rod in my hand.


Thought you were on the Karen Sue
Charter yesterday? Anyhoo let me know
how you did today. I know how you feel
though, I have not been fishing in
7 or 8 months!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> Good luck Anthony! Keep on the lookout come end of June. I should have a day or two to do some fishing before I visit the family.
> 
> Oh and I will be pimping my M3 while I am on my transition leave to Hawaii. If you are nice(and clean) I might give you a ride.


Are they going to hit ya for a couple
grand to register the vehicle? I think 
my dad had to pay something like 5%
of the vehicle value to MD when he brought
his BMW back from Germany.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Henry,

No I get a waiver for that as I am going to register my vehicle in Hawaii. If not I would have had to pay over 5k just on the tax. But I do have to pay the 2k for gas guzzler tax. 

Oh and rumor is that I made the 7 list.  Its all unofficial until the 19th.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> Henry,
> 
> No I get a waiver for that as I am going to register my vehicle in Hawaii. If not I would have had to pay over 5k just on the tax. But I do have to pay the 2k for gas guzzler tax.
> 
> Oh and rumor is that I made the 7 list.  Its all unofficial until the 19th.



Man, that is great on both counts! Big pay 
raise and saving a ton of money on the 
car...going to Hawaii ain't too bad eithor!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Good luck Anthony. 

Duke of Fluke, you still got my number right


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> Good luck Anthony.
> 
> Duke of Fluke, you still got my number right



You know you are welcome on board anytime. Your on top of the call list brother.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It was a slow trip. Caught 6 or 7 fish. Three keepers up to 6 lbs. One guy was definitely in the right spot, he was able to get his limit up to 8 1/2 lbs. Most people caught 2-4 keepers and some didn't take any home. Biggest was around 10lbs. Was nice to get some pullage.


----------

